# Bicho Rojo



## erk (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Here is Bicho Rojo:






I love his colors (shedding in this pic):





I've had him for a little over two weeks now. He is great! I must say the best reptile that I've ever had. 

Unfortunately, he seems to have a touch of MBD. I posted his pics in the TeguTalk chatroom. Bobby saw the pics and asked if he could call me. We talked for a while and it was Bobby that pointed out the MBD. He was extremely helpful and seems to genuinely care about these wonderful animals and the people that take care of them. THANK YOU VARNYARD!!

...sorry if I got a little off topic.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

I wrote it before and I'll write it again. What a lovely little Bicho...


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 9, 2007)

How can you determine MBD from the pictures you have posted? Is there something to be on the lookout for?


----------



## olympus (Nov 10, 2007)

Is it the formation of the feet?


----------



## COWHER (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not an expert but it looks to have a small under bite and i know that happens sometimes with MBD. just my input. Awesome lookin 'Gu by the way i love the coloration!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking fat and sassy, you are doing a great job!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 10, 2007)

Hola,

Bicho Rojo mira muy bueno! La buena suerte con Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â©l. 

Adios!


----------



## dorton (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice, I love the reds.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Red Tegus as well. All of them really i guess.  It is so hard to not get another one. Whoever said they are addicting is right.


----------



## Mike (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey, he looks great.


----------



## erk (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the great posts.

It was actually Bobby who noticed the MBD. He does have a slight under bite, but so did I when I was young


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

COWHER said:


> I'm not an expert but it looks to have a small under bite and i know that happens sometimes with MBD. just my input. Awesome lookin 'Gu by the way i love the coloration!!





grandmagreen said:


> Thanks for the great posts.
> 
> It was actually Bobby who noticed the MBD. He does have a slight under bite, but so did I when I was young



Weeeee I was right and with out any help!!!!!


----------



## erk (Dec 26, 2007)

*Bicho Rojo *updated pics**

He's been underground for a while, but came up the other day for a photo shoot. He is growing like a weed. A huge difference from when I first brought him home.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 26, 2007)

He is looking good.

/wave Bicho

Brat!


----------



## dorton (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking great. I really like its coloration.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 26, 2007)

Ed he is looking awesome, you are doing a great job with him. He has changed 110% from when you got him, too cool!!


----------

